Ask HN: Why do so many online businesses talk about entrepreneurship? - throes_death
======
throes_death
It seems very common, and I see it with businesses whose customers would be
unlikely to care about such musings.

Why do saas owners, startups etc. talk about their own "entrepreneurial
journeys" and entrepreneurship in general rather than talk and blog about
things their customers are interested in?

